
Easy setup instructions for Haskell editors / IDEs - RazvanPanda
https://github.com/razvan-panda/haskell-editor-setup
======
RazvanPanda
Created easy setup instructions for Haskell editors / IDEs. Great way of using
Nix to get a stable environment set up. Would really appreciate any feedback
on this.

